# Double Up On Tigers



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

They are thick right now 
Bait: Stingray 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal....purty sharks!


----------



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

That's awesome. Where bouts were you guys fishing?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Em are some purrrty lookin Sharks!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great catch


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Awesome looking sharks! Good job


----------



## tdwilliams98 (Dec 11, 2015)

I caught the big one on a full pompano


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

that pompano tastes a lot better, nice shark though!


----------

